# agreed value insurance R34 GTR V spec



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a UK R34 GTR V spec which has just been fully restored.... which companies do you guys use for agreed value insurance?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its not the insurance co its the underwriters that need to be convinced.

If you have the £30k import paid fee receipt from HMRC / clearance agent, the BIL and the auction receipt for what you paid for the car in yen (plus bank statement transfer to the auction house/agent)

then shouldnt be a problem for insurance for £140k 

thats what i have found. No questions asked as its all documented.

for UK cars is difficult, but that said you maybe able to supply the docs for another car (similar miles , spec etc) and go from there

That would be my route.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks... im sure ive seen on here before one or two members have agreed value insurance so maybe they would also know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The other original 34 is insured for north of 100k, and that was down to photos and receipts. but im lucky i have receipts for 300k in japan so that helps. 

Without receipts its really difficult  

it really depends upon the underwriters.

fresh import, documentation

previously imported, back up docs on file, and based upon market trends.

underwriters are few and far between who will insure a "datsun" for 6 figures

postcode, background etc location all make a difference lets not forget.

insurance is a dark art


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AIB are doing agreed value, did £100K on my R34 last June and I expect to up it to at least £125K this year - I've kept an advert of the Middlehurst R34 selling for that though. On eBay there are three for sale starting at £130K, so it's not hard to evidence.


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> AIB are doing agreed value, did £100K on my R34 last June and I expect to up it to at least £125K this year - I've kept an advert of the Middlehurst R34 selling for that though. On eBay there are three for sale starting at £130K, so it's not hard to evidence.


Can I ask you how much you are paying for £100k agreed value?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate, im not... im looking for insurance company that will do agreed value insurance


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

Euroexports said:


> hi mate, im not... im looking for insurance company that will do agreed value insurance


Ah ok. Cheers mate


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

For me I've got around 6 cars on the same high net value Hiscox policy which is about £2.5K altogether, they are all guaranteed value but I think the GTR accounts for about £600 of it.


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> For me I've got around 6 cars on the same high net value Hiscox policy which is about £2.5K altogether, they are all guaranteed value but I think the GTR accounts for about £600 of it.


Cheers mate. I feel like I’m getting screwed. I pay €2150 full comp on my Porsche Cayenne with a value of only €70k and I pay €1400 on my 34gtr which had an agreed Value of €50 k last year 🙈 I’m in mainland Europe though


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is a lot!


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> That is a lot!


It sure is 😭


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> For me I've got around 6 cars on the same high net value Hiscox policy which is about £2.5K altogether, they are all guaranteed value but I think the GTR accounts for about £600 of it.


Hi Toni is this direct with them or through a broker?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AIB


----------

